# Interesting food - Egg Tofu



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

Has anyone ever heard of feeding egg tofu for fish food?
We already feed egg yolk to fry and this seems like a natural extension.

Tofu Fish - Arofanatics Fish Talk Forums


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

> *SOMETHING TO MAKE YOUR LIFE MORE EASY IN BETTA KEEPING, PLEASE CONSIDER THIS TOPIC AS MY NEW YEAR GIFT FOR U.*
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++
> THIS IS MY DAILY WORK FOR MY BETTA AT HOME. IT MAKE MY LIFE MORE EASY.... I COME HERE TO HELP ALL HOBBYIST TO ENJOY BETTA KEEPING MORE.
> 
> ...


Copied from Bettas4all.nl


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

> *PRESS IT OUT FROM THE NET*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Copied from Bettas4all.nl


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

> *BABY! ARE YOU HUNGRY?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Copied from Bettas4all.nl


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

> *PUT IT IN ANOTHER BOTTLE FOR FEEDING MY ADULT FISH TOO*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Original post can be found here: Bettas4All Forum • Login

Pichet Interfish:


> before you start this as the first time feeding.... just diet your fish before 1 day....then try to Feed it, it will takes a while to "educate" the fries to take egg tofu. But once they accept it, your daily life will be easy as i do everyday.
> 
> *** in thailand fish farm, we have use this for more then 10year with another fish too as GOLD FISH / GUPPY and MANY MORE.


----------

